# Dit reen katte en honde



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Enjoy it. I wish it would rain more. We cetainly need it.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Enjoy it. I wish it would rain more. We cetainly need it.


I was on my Balule property Wednesday. I don't know what the animals are eating. I hope they would start with the stones cause there is a lot:wink:. But I always wonder this time of the year if it would do anything to the veldt. Is it not still to cold for stuff to start growing, cause we don't normally get rain during the winter.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I spoke to a friend of mine in Thabazimbi and he says that after the last rain they had 2 weeks ago the grass is starting to go green again.

His buff that gets feed every day some times only start with the "Bos Kos" late in the afternoon because they are feeding on the green grass.

Nature is a wonderful thing.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

The rain, although very unseasonal is surely very welcome!


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Gerhard said:


> I spoke to a friend of mine in Thabazimbi and he says that after the last rain they had 2 weeks ago the grass is starting to go green again.
> 
> His buff that gets feed every day some times only start with the "Bos Kos" late in the afternoon because they are feeding on the green grass.
> 
> ...


It is better to get rain in the late winter than in late spring , especialy if your veld is depleted, because you start building up moisture in your soil that helps when spring arrive your seed are already germinated and you got your primary plant growth has allready covered your bare soil,the arrival of thunder storms.If it rains in late spring you usually get thunder storms, with no primary growth and a low moisture contend Errosion is your faith with top soil and seeds that get washed away, empty spots in the veld.
If the veld is still good it is totally difrant scenario you get water on your dry grass that makes the stems heavy and cause the grass to fall flat and start to rot from the bottom you don't want rain in this case during early autum or early winter late winter is better ,If you get frost with too much moisture in our dry grass they also tend get very brittle like powder when it is walked over or driven over.
Nature looks after it self if you allow it too 
Hendrik


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bushkey

Give it a few days and you'll see a difference in the veld.
One of my clients is currently bringing in 150 tons of feed per week to keep his game going.


----------

